# Shimano WH RS 10 wheels, are they stong enough for a Clyde?



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Help an old mountain biker with his mid-life crisis. I have ordered my first road bike a Cannondale Synapse 105 flat bar, aluminium. I don't think you get this model in the states but it is pretty much what it says on the tin.http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8HAS1T.html
I'm used to mountain bikes where the standard wheels tend to be strong but heavy and I am concerned that these low spoke count wheels won't take my 210lbs. Have any Clydes had experience of them? I don't like braking stuff and would rather swap them out at the outset if they are a definite no no.Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I have that wheel on the front, and I'm 200lbs. It's still very true, but not as much as when I got it. You should be able to sell them for a decent price, and use the money to get stronger wheels if you desire. I'd recommend getting the open pro's with Ultegra hubs. They're strong, and have very good bearings. If you plan on riding very smooth roads in straight lines, however, the wheels should be fine.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, one more thing. Since you are over 200lbs, whatever you do, do NOT get any tires that are 23's over 25's. I tried it for a couple of months, and I got way too many flats. Use 25's and you'll be happy.


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 on 25 size tires. I weigh 210 and moving to size 25 tires with less pressure (100psi) was truly amazing difference in ride comfort not to mention less prone to flats. BTW, I bought a set of Vredestein Fortezza TriComp tires in 700x25. So far these tires have performed very well and I highly recommend them.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm keeping my mountain bikes so I intend this to be a smooth roads only bike. 
Peanya I have seen lots of recommendations for the Ultegra/Open Pro combo and I wouldn't want to go to anything pricier. I have read however that the Mavic CXP33 rims are stiffer (because of their V section) and they are a similar price. I'm not bothered by their extra 35grams and aero effect or is there some other reason to prefer the Open Pros?
The tyres are Maxxis Fuse 25 and I'll see how I go with these. Following the same argument what are the pros and cons of 28's assuming they will fit the frame?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Doh! Bike arrived and I've got Mavic Ksyrium Equipe. Thanks guys I'll post again on the wheel forum.


----------

